
Bumblebees solve the travelling salesman problem on the fly - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2156089-bumblebees-solve-the-travelling-salesman-problem-on-the-fly/
======
tinix
This is one paragraph, the rest is behind a paywall...

Might as well just go to the source, here:
[http://www.qmul.ac.uk/media/news/2017/se/radar-tracking-
reve...](http://www.qmul.ac.uk/media/news/2017/se/radar-tracking-reveals-how-
bees-develop-a-route-between-flowers.html)

You can find the actual journal publication here:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-17553-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-17553-1)

